# Aires in or around ST MALO



## 89965 (May 1, 2005)

Afternoon all.
Can anyone tell me where we can stay on Aires in or around St Malo. We would like to tour the coastline for a couple of days in May before travelling further south. All the other ports we've ferried to have had Aires close by but this is the first time we've docked at St Malo. After costing out the other crossings including fuel and peage fees I found this Port was really reasonable value with Condorferries.

Thanks
Vin


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Vin, 

Presume you already have all the relivent books or have looked at campingcarinfo.com as there are quite a few around St MALO. There is one within 20 meters of the exit to the docks on the r/h side exit where you can stay over night but you should be left by 9am. No services on site but a waste dump about 2 miles down the road. Depends which direction you intend to travel but there are quite a few along all the coasts.

cheers 

Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Vin,

Welcome to MHF!

There are 3 Aires in St Malo I have put in the MHF campsite database (photos, exact mapping and reviews), and there are another 3 in the database just up the road in Cancale.

Unfortunately I think you have to subscribe to MHF for access :-(

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Excellent Aire at Cancale


----------

